# Abdominal Training Secrets



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Tom Venuto gives an in depth interview of David Grisaffi, author of the Flatten Your Abs ebook.TV = Tom Venuto / DG = David GrisaffiTom’s eBook: Burn the Fat, Build the Muscle David’s eBook:Flatten Your AbsTV: Hi David, thanks for taking the time for this interview because I know how busy you are and that, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

